# Uber-Fair rental.. When’s the Repo man comin?!?



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

*Spare the lecture please. I rented a vehicle through Fair, long story short I'm not paying the weekly fee anymore. Buying a new car at the end of August. Question is, I've missed 2 weekly payments- when can I expect the repo man to come my way? How long do they usually give and do they usually give you a notice that you'll be repoed if my account isn't current? Thanks y'alls.*


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If they report that repo to the credit bureaus, your not buying anything new at the end of August (at least on credit).

Why not just return the vehicle... geez.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Nate_driver445 said:


> *Spare the lecture please. I rented a vehicle through Fair, long story short I'm not paying the weekly fee anymore. Buying a new car at the end of August. Question is, I've missed 2 weekly payments- when can I expect the repo man to come my way? How long do they usually give and do they usually give you a notice that you'll be repoed if my account isn't current? Thanks y'alls.*


Hey, here's a thought ?..........
Contact Fair and ask them ?
Trust me, you're NOT the first driver to default

Repoed is only part of the issue. Your credit rating could take an unnecessary Hit.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Take the car to a chop shop. Report it stolen. 
Resolved.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Take the car to a chop shop. Report it stolen.
> Resolved.


........and after the Insurance Fraud go rob the local bank and shoot the manager for Fun.
Thanks Bonnie,
best to Clyde


----------



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Hey, here's a thought ?..........
> Contact Fair and ask them ?
> Trust me, you're NOT the first driver to default
> 
> Repoed is only part of the issue. Your credit rating could take an unnecessary Hit.


Here's a thought... I already tried that. ? couldn't get a straight answer out of them.
Which is why I'm here now asking for advice, thanks anyway smart-ass.



TemptingFate said:


> Take the car to a chop shop. Report it stolen.
> Resolved.


I understand sarcasm and bs-ing but I was expecting better then that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I find it hard to believe they are making it difficult to return the vehicle.

Bring it back to the location you picked it up at.

If that doesn’t work, park it in the middle of a very busy intersection during rush hour, turn hazards on, abandon the vehicle, and let the police tow it. 

Either way, they will get the vehicle back.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Just be prepared to have a hit on your credit. No matter what you do, that is one thing that will happen for sure because you are in violation of a contractual agreement that you signed. This is one reason to _*always, always, always*_ read the fine print and ask questions if there is anything you do not understand in the agreement.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nate_driver445 said:


> They aren't making it hard lol. I'm just not returning it until they pick it up. I don't need the lecture. I was wondering a simple question, how long until they repo the vehicle.


In order for this to actually be feasibly answered you would have to hav someone from fair here or, someone who actually would allow themselves to be repo.

It's a very small pool of Uber drivers to begin with.

Gluck trying to see if any here had been repo.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seriously, you better hope they do not report the vehicle stolen. YES, that can indeed happen on a rental vehicle. Repo will be the least of your worries in that case.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

No sense in arguing with him guys...if getting repo'd is the best idea he can come up with here, then he definitely has bigger issues to worry about....like a 24% loan for the new car which I am sure he will be able to easily afford.


----------



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Seriously, you better hope they do not report the vehicle stolen. YES, that can indeed happen on a rental vehicle. Repo will be the least of your worries in that case.


Get real. I'm not avoiding them. They have my address and I'm pretty sure there's a tracker in the rental. You're salty because I said spare me the lecture.



Merc7186 said:


> No sense in arguing with him guys...if getting repo'd is the best idea he can come up with here, then he definitely has bigger issues to worry about....like a 24% loan for the new car which I am sure he will be able to easily afford.


Actually since you brought it up, my credit score is in the mid 700's. And this is why I don't ever join these uppidy forums. People like you. I asked a simple question and I didn't ask for advice on anything else. If you don't know the answer, then keep it moving. Jesus Christ is that so hard?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Take a hint. No one here knows the answer. Call Fair.


----------



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

Then don’t respond, ********.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I am being real. 

Rental vehicles not paid for can and are regularly reported stolen. 

Does not matter if there is a gps tracker in vehicle.

The repo will just be the returning of their stolen vehicle to them.

You will not be able to respond to this thread while sitting in jail.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Nate_driver445 said:


> Spare the lecture please





Nate_driver445 said:


> Which is why I'm here now asking for advice, thanks anyway smart-ass.





Nate_driver445 said:


> I understand sarcasm and bs-ing but I was expecting better then that.





Nate_driver445 said:


> I don't need the lecture.





Nate_driver445 said:


> You're salty because I said spare me the lecture.





Nate_driver445 said:


> And this is why I don't ever join these uppidy forums. People like you. I asked a simple question and I didn't ask for advice on anything else. If you don't know the answer, then keep it moving. Jesus Christ is that so hard?





Nate_driver445 said:


> F***ing idiot


Oh, this is going to be fun!

Want to guess why I like these forums?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Oh, this is going to be fun!
> 
> Want to guess why I like these forums?


I am not stooping to his level. I am offering him legitimate advice. If he takes it great. If not, I will not lose a minute sleep over it.


----------



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am not stooping to his level. I am offering him legitimate advice. If he takes it great. If not, I will not lose a minute sleep over it.


Honestly sorry for saying that. I understand you're just trying to help. To be honest I didn't realize they even reported that to credit because it was rental but I guess you're right. I apologize and appreciate the advice I'm going to see if they can catch me up and I can do a. Payment plan perweek to repay the missed weeks.

Sorry guys for getting so catty. I do appreciate the advice and I honestly didn't realize that they go to the extent of contacting the credit bureaus. I'll call them tomorrow as the billing department is closed today. I appreciate you guys


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am not stooping to his level. I am offering him legitimate advice. If he takes it great. If not, I will not lose a minute sleep over it.


Offering the best advice possible IS stooping to his level.

Acting all entitled and bratty to people offering free advice is disrespectful!


----------



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Offering the best advice possible IS stooping to his level.
> 
> Acting all entitled and bratty to people offering free advice is disrespectful!


You're right man. I was being immature. 800 bucks a month for a rental is a lot and I've been paying it for close to 8 months so I was going to just let them pick it up but not at the extent of getting my credit bad and risking other problems. Like I said I'm sorry about being a whiny chump


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

My guess is 3-4 weeks.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

If the rentals are anything like the Fair/Xchange leases, the repo guys usually come looking when your account is 5 weeks past due.

Not that it's happened to me. :winking:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Nate_driver445 said:


> You're right man. I was being immature. 800 bucks a month for a rental is a lot and I've been paying it for close to 8 months so I was going to just let them pick it up but not at the extent of getting my credit bad and risking other problems. Like I said I'm sorry about being a whiny chump


It's cool. I called off the air strikes.

I don't know how long before repo.
I thought the whole advertised benifit to Fair is you can bring it back anytime.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nate_driver445 said:


> You're right man. I was being immature. 800 bucks a month for a rental is a lot and I've been paying it for close to 8 months so I was going to just let them pick it up but not at the extent of getting my credit bad and risking other problems. Like I said I'm sorry about being a whiny chump


Don't beat yourself up bro lol, it's tough love
as already stated, not worth the hit on your credit..


----------



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> It's cool. I called off the air strikes.
> 
> I don't know how long before repo.
> I thought the whole advertised benifit to Fair is you can bring it back anytime.


Yeah they'll Also provide you an Uber within 100 miles when you return a vehicle. I appreciate the advice



SFOspeedracer said:


> Don't beat yourself up bro lol, it's tough love
> as already stated, not worth the hit on your credit..


Haha thanks brother. Dope pic btw. Rock will always be the man! Miss the attitude era


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

My feelings are still hurt


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Oh, this is going to be fun!
> 
> Want to guess why I like these forums?


To give lectures? LOL


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Just curious. Why not return the car? You will obviously owe them back money, but maybe you can arrange some payment plan with them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i rented a car through Enterprise a while back and they did report it to the police cause i was 2 weeks overdue

the police called me and told me to take it back and i did the next day


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Nate_driver445 said:


> *Spare the lecture please. I rented a vehicle through Fair, long story short I'm not paying the weekly fee anymore. Buying a new car at the end of August. Question is, I've missed 2 weekly payments- when can I expect the repo man to come my way? How long do they usually give and do they usually give you a notice that you'll be repoed if my account isn't current? Thanks y'alls.*


Is it that TV repo show? Love that, especially that Butch-Pig woman covered in tattoos - what a piece of trailor trash she is.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nate_driver445 said:


> *Spare the lecture please. I rented a vehicle through Fair, long story short I'm not paying the weekly fee anymore. Buying a new car at the end of August. Question is, I've missed 2 weekly payments- when can I expect the repo man to come my way? How long do they usually give and do they usually give you a notice that you'll be repoed if my account isn't current? Thanks y'alls.*


Return the car
Pay the 2 weekly payments and fines, or tell them you will pay when you have $$
It will end up costing you way more than the 2 weekly payments if you play games with these vultures


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn!!!  This thread took an unexpected turn...

It was first looking like...









But then it all became...











raisedoncereal said:


> My feelings are still hurt


Want some cheese with the whine? :whistling:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Damn!!!  This thread took an unexpected turn...
> 
> It was first looking like...
> 
> ...


Yeah I was reading it and planning on making snarky comments and then was floored when OP actually admitted to being so rude and actually apologized! That's so rare on UP!


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Not sure how long it will take them to pick up the car. Remove your tags though. Those are yours and once they take the vehicle, it will be difficult to get your tags back so you can turn them into the DMV.


Nate_driver445 said:


> Then don't respond, @@@@@@@@.


Who are you to tell anyone not to respond on a public forum? By you posting here, you agreed to the TOS. This allows anyone to respond.

Don't like the answers? Don't ask any questions. Simple enough. No one here works for that company so no one will give you the answer that you want to hear. Get it now?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Not sure how long it will take them to pick up the car. Remove your tags though. Those are yours and once they take the vehicle, it will be difficult to get your tags back so you can turn them into the DMV.


OP is talking about a rental, so wouldn't the tags belong to the rental company, not the driver?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nate_driver445 said:


> Get real. I'm not avoiding them. They have my address and I'm pretty sure there's a tracker in the rental. You're salty because I said spare me the lecture.
> 
> 
> Actually since you brought it up, my credit score is in the mid 700's. And this is why I don't ever join these uppidy forums. People like you. I asked a simple question and I didn't ask for advice on anything else. If you don't know the answer, then keep it moving. Jesus Christ is that so hard?


Normally we try to at least say "welcome to the forum" before the trolling starts. I think opening a tgread with the line "spare the lecture" is a sure way to invite just that.

Regarding your question, common sense would seem to dictate that you Check your rental contract. There must be language in it that governs this situation.

My guess is, its one of two things.

First, if you know where the rental lot is, just bring it back and avoid racking up any more debt to them.

Second. If you cant figure out where to take it, call them and just simply tell them to come get it.

Repo guys are busy. They may or may not get to it soon. So you should be proactive.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's what you should do.

Roll all windows down first so the whole car burns and no fingerprints are left behind. 
Drive the car hard and fast. Find a area that has dry grass. Pile some dry grass up and dive over it and park your car so the Catalytic Converter is right over the grass. 
Car will catch fire.
GTFO of the area and report it stolen. 

Or you could Vandalize it.

You could also smash the car into a tree and get some money back as well from the insurance company. 

Id go for option 3 and collect some insurance money.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> OP is talking about a rental, so wouldn't the tags belong to the rental company, not the driver?


Probably. If he's actually leasing the car, then no. The tags are his. Generally a repossession isn't involved with a "rental". But it would be with a lease because of how the vehicle is tagged and titled.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am not stooping to his level. I am offering him legitimate advice. If he takes it great. If not, I will not lose a minute sleep over it.


How did you sleep last night?

Asking for a friend


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nate_driver445 said:


> *Spare the lecture please. I rented a vehicle through Fair, long story short I'm not paying the weekly fee anymore. Buying a new car at the end of August. Question is, I've missed 2 weekly payments- when can I expect the repo man to come my way? How long do they usually give and do they usually give you a notice that you'll be repoed if my account isn't current? Thanks y'alls.*


Too bad you live on the west coast. If you were closer to NYC they got specialists in the Bronx that could easily fix your problem. #BronxBurn!


----------



## Nate_driver445 (Aug 1, 2019)

So I called Fair. Spoke with the payment division, turns out they’re definitely willing to work with me and even put past due payments on hold for a month as long as I keep my weekly payments up. It’s still too expensive and I’ll be returning the car in a week because 809 a month is pretty sick. But at least I have some peace of mind though.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

See? You called the people you needed to and got the answers right from the horses mouth.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Just be prepared to have a hit on your credit. No matter what you do, that is one thing that will happen for sure because you are in violation of a contractual agreement that you signed. This is one reason to _*always, always, always*_ read the fine print and ask questions if there is anything you do not understand in the agreement.


If a driver could read, he won't be driving for Uber with a rental. He'd demand Uber to provide a free rental. Why bother to force ppl that can't read to sign at first place?



Nate_driver445 said:


> *Spare the lecture please. I rented a vehicle through Fair, long story short I'm not paying the weekly fee anymore. Buying a new car at the end of August. Question is, I've missed 2 weekly payments- when can I expect the repo man to come my way? How long do they usually give and do they usually give you a notice that you'll be repoed if my account isn't current? Thanks y'alls.*


Did you buy the new car for Uber again? You must doing pretty good with Uber. Then ask uber for a sign-on bonus to pay back to Fair.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nate_driver445 said:


> So I called Fair. Spoke with the payment division, turns out they're definitely willing to work with me and even put past due payments on hold for a month as long as I keep my weekly payments up. It's still too expensive and I'll be returning the car in a week because 809 a month is pretty sick. But at least I have some peace of mind though.


$800 a month? Do they not offer you a weekly promotion to help pay for the cost of the rental vehicle?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Him now:
"Hey guys, how can I get away with fraud?"

Him next year:


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> $800 a month? Do they not offer you a weekly promotion to help pay for the cost of the rental vehicle?


Crazy, right? There is actually a local company here (conveinently located next to a 12 Step Club) renting cars for $55/65 (x/xl) per 12hr shift before gas cost. Maybe on a busy Saturday? Everytime I pass it, it reminds me we're definitely not all in the same boat.



doyousensehumor said:


> Want to guess why I like these forums?


Personally, I wait for the threads that pop-up every few months about some rider getting scammed, shuffled, miss their flight because of selecting pool and then come here to put driver so-and-so on blast and demand a refund. Those threads are pure gold. Apparently, some people can't read the fine print on forum details either, haha.
_
Forum software by XenForo® © 2010-2019 XenForo Ltd. UberPeople.NET is in *no way affiliated* with Uber (Rasier-CA LLC). _


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> If a driver could read, he won't be driving for Uber with a rental. He'd demand Uber to provide a free rental. Why bother to force ppl that can't read to sign at first place?


Because it's a legally binding contract? :shifty:


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Remove the GPS tracker. Re attach it to a taxi, ambulance or trash truck.


----------

